# Pinnacles National Park



## Austin Greene (Jan 9, 2015)

Hey everyone, 

I'm heading out to Pinnacles National Park this weekend, near Salinas, CA. I'll be arriving this evening, and likely staying until Sunday afternoon. Anyone interested in joining me is welcome! 

I'll be doing a 9 mile round-trip hike on Saturday, but turning it into an all-day affair. I'll leave in the morning, head up Bear Gulch, through the caves, and then about 2 miles past the reservoir towards the highest point in the park. That should be mid-afternoon, and I'll be waiting around for sunset. I'll probably start hiking down around 10pm after some star trails, so if you join up please be comfy with night-hiking. 

If you don't see some photos posted by the end of next week, I've likely become mountain lion food. 

Message me if you plan on joining up! 
Austin


----------



## Compaq (Jan 14, 2015)

I visited Pinnacles National Park during the summer of 2013. Lots of wonderful rock formations, and the view is nice from high up. The caves were closed when I visited. We heard coyotes howling at night from our tent at the campsite. If you run into them at your way down, apparently you need to make yourself big and show that you know they are there; they are cowardly animals, who attack the unknowing.

Anyway, I am looking forward to your photos!


----------

